# FreeBSD 7.2 / Qlogic ISP2422 Based HBA



## Churchers (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello,

I'm trying to connect FreeBSD 7.2 AMD64 to a SAN array using a qlogic HBA.
The card is based on an ISP2422 but I'm not sure of the exact model without taking the server apart, I believe it's a QLA2460.

With ispfw loaded the driver seems to load and the lights flash on the card, but I get no connection to the SAN.

I've had to resort to using Fedora 12, which loads the driver and connects immediately, but I'm not particularly happy about it!

Below is all I get from the isp driver during boot.
Hopefully someone can come up with a suggestion on what I can do to get it connected, or what further information I can get that may help diagnose the problem.


```
isp0: <Qlogic ISP 2422 PCI FC-AL Adapter> port 0xcc00-0xccff mem 0xfceff000-0xfcefffff irq 24 at device 3.0 on pci2
isp0: [ITHREAD]
isp0: Board Type 2422, Chip Revision 0x2, loaded F/W Revision 4.0.20
```

Thanks,
Matt C


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 16, 2010)

Did you apply information from isp(4) and ispfw(4)? (kernel/modules)


----------



## Churchers (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello, thanks for the quick reply.

I'm not sure what information you mean?

The ispfw man doesn't really provide any information other than details on what the module does, and how to load it statically/dynamically, which I've done.

At the moment I have it loaded dynamically from /boot/loader.conf. I can compile this into the kernel if this may have any effect.

I believe the isp/scbus drivers are build into the generic kernel so I shouldn't need to do anything here as far as the kernel is concerned.

The isp man page lists all sorts of device hints and sysctl options for various settings, but these seem to mainly be for overriding default or auto detected settings.

If you think I may benefit from setting any of these variables let me know.
I've been reluctant to set any of these as I know the card connects fine from other OS's with default settings and I'm not comfortable enough with FC hardware to know what options may need manually overriding.

Any help would be much appreciated. I've been using FreeBSD since v3.1 and this is one of the very few times I've needed to ask for help. I'd be much happier if I can get this working than have to use another OS.

Regards,
Matt C


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes, I was referring to modules or kernel options being loaded. Can you check to make sure, by running [cmd=]kldstat -v | grep isp[/cmd]? Other than that I have no suggestions, but it's always good to make sure the basics are there ..


----------



## Churchers (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for you help, DutchDaemon.

Yes, the pci/isp device appears in the kldstat list.

I wouldn't of expected to get an isp0 device at all without the isp module loaded but I could be wrong.


----------

